# 'modded' 1981 Seiko 6309......



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Have just finished putting this one together....

The combination of dial and hands works for me,

am still wondering about the second hand....any thoughts?



















Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Alexus said:


> Have just finished putting this one together....
> 
> The combination of dial and hands works for me,
> 
> ...


Like what you have done ,im not sure about the second hand ,it the style of hand that might be at home on a classic watch

but nice work


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Like it, apart from the second hand .. just does not look right .. a simple yellow one with a black tip would be my choice.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice job indeed. :thumbsup: That second hand doesn't work for me either. I think just a plain black one would work well.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats as cool as......think a white second hand would look good, although the red one works for me.....the 6309 is defo the right watch for the mod you've done....very doxa-a-like


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work mate!

Now the second hand................not sure If it looks right?, I would go for black hand with white or red tip.

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the red one, but not the half moon end to it. Nothing a nail clipper wouldn't sort though


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Robert said:


> I like the red one, but not the half moon end to it. Nothing a nail clipper wouldn't sort though


Yeah good idea Robert :fireman:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

rev said:


> Nice work mate!
> 
> Now the second hand................not sure If it looks right?, I would go for black hand with white or red tip.
> 
> Andy


Have now swapped the red one for this "whitepointer"

I think it looks a little more appropriate...










Thanks for the input guys....

Alexus


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alexus said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work mate!
> ...


i stand corrected....that looks perfect....


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Alexus said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work mate!
> ...


Now thats spot on ,well done


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

That looks so much better .. now I really do like it ..


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks great, very impressed 

Need to find myself a 6309 to mod now!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Now that looks perfect.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice mod Alexus, the white second hand looks a lot better :yes:


----------

